# DIY - PVC Compact Fluorescent Reflector



## ChatNoir (Aug 1, 2008)

Required Materials

PVC Pipe
Case Fan
Sockets
Wire
Matte White Spray Paint
Plate -Preferably MDF-
5x10cm Wooden Plates
Workshop Tools

I have made this reflector for Omlight spiral compact fluorescent lamps so tweak it according to your needs. Cut 20cm of PVC pipe and cut it half in order to make two half tubes. Then clean it, after cleaning wash them and dry them. The next step is painting, paint your wooden plate and PVC pipe to white, if you want neatness polish plate with sand paper after it dries and paint it again.

Drill a huge hole in the middle of plate and screw down your case fan on the unpainted side of your plate, fan will suck up the hot hair and exhaust it to the upper portions of grow space in order to keep lower portions cool and neat.

Wire and screw down your sockets on the wooden plates as it is shown in photograph. Completed and in progress of process is also shown in photographs. Complete wirings and hang your reflector. I used rope and pulley system, your choice is up to you.


----------



## Larnek (Aug 1, 2008)

Pretty nifty!


----------



## Growdude (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks pretty cool.
Better get some wire nuts on that cord in last pic.


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 1, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Looks pretty cool.
> Better get some wire nuts on that cord in last pic.



For safety sake, I better do...


----------



## Mogwi (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow nice. Will definitely be using something like this for a future cloning tray. Thank you sir

Peace and love,
Mogwi


----------



## Tater (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice DIY looks like a quick and dirty fix but they usually work the best anyways .

Oh and the song goes for the people THAT ARE still alive

hahaha first time I heard that song I almost pissed myself.


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 4, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Nice DIY looks like a quick and dirty fix but they usually work the best anyways .
> 
> Oh and the song goes for the people THAT ARE still alive
> 
> hahaha first time I heard that song I almost pissed myself.



Hell YES! Creepy yet still lovely song =)

I've experiments to run.
There is  research to be done.
On the people who are
_still alive_.


----------



## Tater (Aug 4, 2008)

oh yeah its who are

Now go fix your sig


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 4, 2008)

Be aware that pvc in the grow room can be toxic to the plants. Heat and light hit pvc and it releases gas that can be hazardous to your health and the plants. 

I would not build reflectors out of pvc.


----------

